
Police arrest Surabaya hacker group who ransomed data forBitcoin - codenoid
((BITCOIN)) ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)﻿
======
codenoid
[https://coconuts.co/jakarta/news/police-arrest-members-
surab...](https://coconuts.co/jakarta/news/police-arrest-members-surabaya-
blackhat-hacker-group-data-blackmailed-people-bitcoin/)

